# Difference between Eleocharis acicularis and Eleocharis Parvula?



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I've heard that there's 2 type of these Dwarf Hairgrass? But I'm not sure which is which. I have the Parvula but what's the difference?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

On the face of it parvala is smaller than acicularis but that is assuming you actually get the plant you want, or that the distinction is in fact true. I once tried to get parvala at the local store but ended up with what I believe is vivipara. So the best advice I can give you is to buy it from someone who knows what they have. I am growing the one they call ‘belem’ outside right now and it stays small and spreads by runners nicely. I’ve just started moving some into my tanks to see what it needs. I am not finding them difficult to grow.


----------



## K Randall (Nov 23, 2004)

BruceF said:


> On the face of it parvala is smaller than acicularis but that is assuming you actually get the plant you want, or that the distinction is in fact true. I once tried to get parvala at the local store but ended up with what I believe is vivipara. So the best advice I can give you is to buy it from someone who knows what they have. I am growing the one they call 'belem' outside right now and it stays small and spreads by runners nicely. I've just started moving some into my tanks to see what it needs. I am not finding them difficult to grow.


Eeek! THAT'S a big mistake for someone to make. At least E. acicularis and E. parvula are both small. E. vivipara is a TALL plant, and easy to id, even when grown emersed because of the plantlets that grow from the tips. I hope you re-educated the store!


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a supplier and I trust her product 100%. I heard Parvula won't bend but stay erect?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have read some gossip about bending but I have no experience with it.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hooha shows his E. parvula here => with the given conditions erect, about 2 inches high, coarser than his Eleocharis sp. 'Belem': http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showpost.php?p=480555&postcount=9
But it seems to me that most hairgrass in the trade labeled as "E. parvula" looks like "Belem", with curved growth.
See also the other threads about distinguishing of hairgrasses - a neverending story...


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I actually have those two plants , the ‘belem’ and the ‘lilaeopsis’ growing in the same flat outside. Perhaps I should pay more attention. The ‘belem’ does grow in many directions not just erect. The lilaeopsis grows much more erect. I have just been assuming the 'belem' would fill in eventually and make a nice low carpet. 

(there is a tank around here by kimcadmus that has a good example of the acicularis )


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

OK, but I meant Hooha's E. parvula below the Lilaeopsis/E. "Belem" pic. It looks to me much like E. acicularis, but apparently it doesn't reach the height of acicularis under same conditions and in the long run(?)


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

BruceF said:


> I actually have those two plants , the 'belem' and the 'lilaeopsis' growing in the same flat outside. Perhaps I should pay more attention. The 'belem' does grow in many directions not just erect. The lilaeopsis grows much more erect. I have just been assuming the 'belem' would fill in eventually and make a nice low carpet.
> 
> (there is a tank around here by kimcadmus that has a good example of the acicularis )


Where is this tank of his?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Texas I think.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/new-planted-aquariums/84172-dwaf-hair-grass.html


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Where does the "Belem" name come from? I collected some _E. parvula _from a local marsh and it has the curved leaves seen in the "Belem" photos. I also had one with the short and rigid leaves as in Hooha's "parvula" pic, but I had loosely concluded it was _E. microcarpa_...but I never got good seed to get a proper ID.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

davemonkey said:


> Where does the "Belem" name come from? I collected some _E. parvula _from a local marsh and it has the curved leaves seen in the "Belem" photos. I also had one with the short and rigid leaves as in Hooha's "parvula" pic, but I had loosely concluded it was _E. microcarpa_...but I never got good seed to get a proper ID.


Pictures? Please?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I have spent a little time trying to figure out which eleocharis is which but in reality I have made no progress. There is a E minima listed in Texas. I don’t think that tropica has figured out which one they sell as mini. I have noticed a number of tanks from Brazil that list E minima as a species. So perhaps the belem is that one.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

This guy claims it's Eleocharis Parvula and it's bendy? He got it from the Petsmart plant bag. The one in agar gel. I really like those but anyways.. It looks like Parvula since it's so short.





 <--- His Eleocharis "Parvula"


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Aquat said:


> This guy claims it's Eleocharis Parvula and it's bendy?


Looks like the hairgrass that's available in Europe as "E. parvula".
Btw., I see the botanical Eleocharis names (parvula, minima etc.) used in the trade only as trade names as long as there's no well-founded published ID of the cultivated plants. I suspect that there's no real Eleocharis parvula among the hairgrasses in the trade.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Just to keep the confusion going, I have been noticing people who are now growing Eleocharis flavescens. This too is reputed to be a low growing type.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I think I'm gonna pick up some of those Petsmart labled "Parvula" and do a comparison.


----------

